
Ask HN: When does YC contact references during application? - ycappquestion1
Wondering at what stage YC will contact current employers about a reference check during the application.<p>1) Is it when they are evaluating the initial application submitted online?<p>2) Is it after the application is accept and before the interview stage?<p>3) Does YC respond to requests not to ask for reference checks? Worried about putting my part-time employment at risk during the process.<p>Thank you,
======
srsimon
Hi - thanks for the questions. We don't contact current employers without your
permission.

